# Need to know about the difference in gaming performance of 1GB & 2GB AMD Radeon 7670m graphics card



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 13, 2013)

I am going to buy a laptop and I am in dilemma regarding two laptops. These laptops have exactly same configuration, the only difference being the size of dedicated GPU memory.. one having 1GB 7670m graphics card while the other having 2 GB 7670m. Will the extra 1 GB of dedicated graphics memory improve the game-play??


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Need to know about the difference in gaming performance of 1GB & 2GB AMD Radeon 7670m graphics c*

I believe that 1 GB memory is an Intel based laptop while the other one is AMD APU based one
Get that intel one, the processor will be much better than the APU of the 2nd one..
For  128 bit or less cards, 1 GB v 2 GB makes almost no difference


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Need to know about the difference in gaming performance of 1GB & 2GB AMD Radeon 7670m graphics c*



Nerevarine said:


> I believe that 1 GB memory is an Intel based laptop while the other one is AMD APU based one
> Get that intel one, the processor will be much better than the APU of the 2nd one..
> For  128 bit or less cards, 1 GB v 2 GB makes almost no difference



No. both are 3rd generation core i5 laptops .. I jst wanna ask that is it worth it to spend Rs. 2000 more for 2 Gb of Radeon 7670m than for 1 GB radeon 7670m. Will that extra 1 GB help in gaming in any way??


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Need to know about the difference in gaming performance of 1GB & 2GB AMD Radeon 7670m graphics c*

no. that card is not powerful enough to make good use of 2 GB VRAM.
stick with the 1 gb version



Nerevarine said:


> For  128 bit or less cards, 1 GB v 2 GB makes almost no difference


what is this about 128 bit cards, eh?


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Need to know about the difference in gaming performance of 1GB & 2GB AMD Radeon 7670m graphics c*

Thanx bro. I will use that extra 2K for buying a good gaming mouse. Can you suggest me a good gaming mouse??


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Need to know about the difference in gaming performance of 1GB & 2GB AMD Radeon 7670m graphics c*

AMD Radeon HD 7670M - Notebookcheck.net Tech

it states that HD 7670M is a 128 bit card.. for any 128 bit card, 1 GB vs 2 GB memory doesnt make any difference (almost), because of lack of bandwidth to spend that memory.. 
This is the same reason why a GTX 650 (non ti 2 GB) is worse/almost equal to an HD 7770

For 2k, get Logitech G400, dont go for a 2k razer mouse, low end razer stuff sucks


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Need to know about the difference in gaming performance of 1GB & 2GB AMD Radeon 7670m graphics c*



Nerevarine said:


> AMD Radeon HD 7670M - Notebookcheck.net Tech
> 
> it states that HD 7670M is a 128 bit card.. for any 128 bit card, 1 GB vs 2 GB memory doesnt make any difference (almost), because of lack of bandwidth to spend that memory..
> This is the same reason why a GTX 650 (non ti 2 GB) is worse/almost equal to an HD 7770
> ...



What about gaming pads?? like  razer nostromo gaming keypad?? Are they any good??


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Need to know about the difference in gaming performance of 1GB & 2GB AMD Radeon 7670m graphics c*

gaming pads are meant to replace keyboards, not mouse.. even then, they suck.. nothing beats a good gaming keyboard


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Need to know about the difference in gaming performance of 1GB & 2GB AMD Radeon 7670m graphics c*



Nerevarine said:


> gaming pads are meant to replace keyboards, not mouse.. even then, they suck.. nothing beats a good gaming keyboard



Ya, I know.. I am thinking about buying a nostromo gaming keypad and a gaming mouse. Playing games using a laptop keyboard is not easy. besides that lappy keyboard may get damaged because of regular gaming.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Need to know about the difference in gaming performance of 1GB & 2GB AMD Radeon 7670m graphics c*

for less than 2k, go for the Logitech G400.. it'l come for around 1.6k..


----------



## swiftshashi (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Need to know about the difference in gaming performance of 1GB & 2GB AMD Radeon 7670m graphics c*

There is absolutely no difference between the 1 GB or 2 GB version of 7670M..Its just a marketing gimmick..Better save some bucks and go for some nice headset or a cooling pad.


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Need to know about the difference in gaming performance of 1GB & 2GB AMD Radeon 7670m graphics c*

Ok guys. Please suggest me if Razer Nostromo gaming keypad will be a good choice or not.. If not, plz suggest me good gaming keypads.. and will it be difficult to play FPS games with xbox controller for pc??


----------

